# Tinder sucks. Cold approach is retard-tier. Where to meet foids in 2020?



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

I get matches on tinder but not the types im interested in or get no reply to messages and lol just lol at doing that cringy “simple pickup” cold approach shit. Where can I meet foids in a somewhat natural setting?

considering nightlife but im REM sleep Maxxing and gym Maxxing and don’t want to drink tons of calories just to fit in at a bar or club.


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 20, 2020)

I asked this in a recent thread of mine. There are no good options. Tinder or death in 2020


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 20, 2020)

Nightlife is best way atm tbh

Stick to vodka/whiskey and diet mixer for lowest cals possible


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Feb 20, 2020)

Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either


----------



## .👽. (Feb 20, 2020)

Tinder or die bro.
Thats why im dying rn


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> Nightlife is best way atm tbh
> 
> Stick to vodka/whiskey and diet mixer for lowest cals possible



yeah but even nightlife it feels like people just go there to “hang out with my friends” and all of the Stacies are there to meet up with a bunch of chads they already know


tylerhunter97 said:


> Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either



real tea. I’m still high inhib after several drinks jfl. It’s over


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 20, 2020)

online


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Tinder or die bro.
> Thats why im dying rn


Tinder has destroyed a whole generation


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 20, 2020)

and date in RL


RudyRude said:


> Tinder has destroyed a whole generation


Insatgram and facebook is better for long time dating


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I get matches on tinder but not the types im interested in or get no reply to messages and lol just lol at doing that cringy “simple pickup” cold approach shit. Where can I meet foids in a somewhat natural setting?
> 
> considering nightlife but im REM sleep Maxxing and gym Maxxing and don’t want to drink tons of calories just to fit in at a bar or club.


Bro just Meet them in your daily life
-gas station
-train
-grocery shopping
-college/school
-nightlife
-gym
Etc.
Just see who you get iois from and approach
This isn't considered a cold approach btw because you are approaching those who expressed interest first


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 20, 2020)

Tinder is for sex


----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Feb 20, 2020)

go to church and talk to foids about god and other deep stuff


----------



## OverForMe (Feb 20, 2020)

Kingkellz said:


> Bro just Meet them in your daily life
> -gas station
> -train
> -grocery shopping
> ...


Thats not an option in 2020 only instagram and online meeting works
Yo ucant go to woman and try to talk to them while they work or do theyr thing nowdays when you meet people you like from social networks on a date


----------



## .👽. (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> Tinder has destroyed a whole generation


Yes but tinder is the best thing ever invented for chads.


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Yes but tinder is the best thing ever invented for chads.



I disagree because it is changing from chad only to giga chad only in 2020


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Feb 20, 2020)

Become good looking and this issue will solve itself.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I disagree because it is changing from chad only to giga chad only in 2020


No bro 5,5-6 psl with good pic is enough. Look my experiment:

https://looksmax.org/threads/this-guy-slays-on-tinder-whats-his-rate.89623/


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Become good looking and this issue will solve itself.



strong reply to signature picture ratio


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> yeah but even nightlife it feels like people just go there to “hang out with my friends” and all of the Stacies are there to meet up with a bunch of chads they already know


Should be easier with nightlife because:
- Its dark so physical flaws are less visible
- People tends to look better in motion
- Girls are drunk so lower inhib
- You’ll be low inhib too and can display personality which can’t be done in pics online


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> No bro 5,5-6 psl with good pic is enough. Look my experiment:
> 
> https://looksmax.org/threads/this-guy-slays-on-tinder-whats-his-rate.89623/



thanks for the evidence backed response. Hm


----------



## Kingkellz (Feb 20, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Thats not an option in 2020 only instagram and online meeting works
> Yo ucant go to woman and try to talk to them while they work or do theyr thing nowdays when you meet people you like from social networks on a date


Of course social media and tinder is best but the ones I mentioned work too tbh
Imo


----------



## Michael (Feb 20, 2020)

Nightclubmaxx


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 20, 2020)

Cold approach works if you actually know what you're doing. You have to be a certain level of charismatic and quick witted, and actually know your way around a social situation. If you make it awkward, which most guys do, it obviously isn't gonna work. Also you can pretty much only can pull it off if you're GL.


----------



## Lorsss (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I get matches on tinder but not the types im interested in or get no reply to messages and lol just lol at doing that cringy “simple pickup” cold approach shit. Where can I meet foids in a somewhat natural setting?
> 
> considering nightlife but im REM sleep Maxxing and gym Maxxing and don’t want to drink tons of calories just to fit in at a bar or club.


if you have a decent maxilla, women that you meet through mutual friends or through school/university/workplace will approach you

1) bimax (if you can afford it)
2) facepulling
3) rope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2020)

You can get approached by women below your PSL


----------



## wristcel (Feb 20, 2020)

i've only ever got laid in bars/clubs.

Tinder is pointless for me. 

Need alcohol to get low inhibition though. I'm way too inhibited until i've had maybe 6 pints


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

wristcel said:


> i've only ever got laid in bars/clubs.
> 
> Tinder is pointless for me.
> 
> Need alcohol to get low inhibition though. I'm way too inhibited until i've had maybe 6 pints



I know this feel too. It’s a fine line between low inhib and sloppy for me.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Feb 20, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either



if you can't do cold approach you won't be able to do night game.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either


but you can get approached if you are in 20s and go to club with teens 15-18/maybe 19
+ but must be either way pretty low-anxious + accept the degenracy of ppl there


----------



## RudyRude (Feb 20, 2020)

Sad


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Feb 20, 2020)

yout sig is the saddest thing ive ever seen


----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 20, 2020)

> be chad

> women approach u

thats it.


----------



## wristcel (Feb 20, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I know this feel too. It’s a fine line between low inhib and sloppy for me.


ha. Same here, man. I've done some approaches when i'm clearly in no state to do so, and get some mortifying rejections or just humiliating interactions as i'm mumbling away lol.
It's a fine line

I bought some GHB. Unfortunately you can't drink with it, but apparently it's God tier for low inhib and social maxxing, and I plan to experiment with it at some festivals and raves etc in the summer time.


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> but you can get approached if you are in 20s and go to club with teens 15-18/maybe 19
> + but must be either way pretty low-anxious + accept the degenracy of ppl there



yeah number one is holding the fort when you get approached and making the most of it


----------



## JamesHowlett (Feb 20, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> > be chad
> 
> > women approach u
> 
> thats it.


If you’re good looking (but not Chad) women will give IOI’s/permission for you to approach.

Online dating = Chad and above
IRL = Above average and above


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 20, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


> > be chad
> 
> > women approach u
> 
> thats it.


Hot women approach chad, normal/ below average women approach normies. Chad isn’t always around and people still want sex


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

JamesHowlett said:


> If you’re good looking (but not Chad) women will give IOI’s/permission for you to approach.
> 
> Online dating = Chad and above
> IRL = Above average and above


https://looksmax.org/threads/ive-be...a-kissless-virgin-plus-anxietycel-gtfi.41190/you can be frauded high-tier normie/chadlite light


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 20, 2020)

Just be chad bro 

https://looksmax.org/threads/just-be-chad-and-shell-track-you-down.79029/


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 20, 2020)

1.School/College
2.Go out at night and approach


----------



## homesick (Feb 20, 2020)

To be honest your best shot is doing activities. Just random shit where you meet new people.

I actually just met a 18 year old bitch this way. I was smoking my weed with a 30y/o dude who smokes in my area. We went to the park, and then suddenly there were like three other people smoking there, one of them, being a 18 year old foid

what i loved about this, is that the other men there have no game what so ever, and they dont know anything about looks and its importance of attracting bitches. also you dont come off as tryhard, and when you meet girls naturally like this, they dont have as high standards as on for example tinder, and ur charisma and basic game helps u ton. (if you go to the club, 9/10 of the dudes dresses well, looks above average, has decent game, but this doesnt actually apply to all men)

for real, the 30 yo old dude i smoked with started bringing her candy etc all the time, and the other dude was the ultimate cuck. forced a conversation with her all the time, talking about nosense. all i literally had to do was to not fuck anything up

one more thing I am really considering and think could work:
Joining charity work -> you meet tons of people, get to talk to both men and women without it feeling forced


----------



## Enlil (Feb 20, 2020)

nothing works if you have autism.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Feb 20, 2020)

Be Tall, Dark and Handsome.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 20, 2020)

homesick said:


> To be honest your best shot is doing activities. Just random shit where you meet new people.
> 
> I actually just met a 18 year old bitch this way. I was smoking my weed with a 30y/o dude who smokes in my area. We went to the park, and then suddenly there were like three other people smoking there, one of them, being a 18 year old foid
> 
> ...


sounds cliche advice but its actually true
somehow on dailsy basis Im practically invisible
Tinder - definetly normie/ with cherry-picked high-tier normie

But somehow, whenever I meet women in social interactions (from social circle) I found at lest few who are attracted to me (and its not delusion - have realistic proofs+ some cases I've described on this forum). Still in my mind I remember that on Tinder they would swipe me left asap (probably), but I dont know what is happening in RL - like charisma, vibe, less expectrations, less hypergamy (contrary to online game), dunoo


----------



## Deleted member 678 (Feb 20, 2020)

go out to clubs/bars, be at least above average, thats literally it.


----------



## buflek (Feb 20, 2020)

just go out a lot and if you are above average u will get approached or qt least get iois ans u can approach


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Feb 21, 2020)

If good looking enough girls will just give you their number


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Feb 21, 2020)

highschool is best place and if ur already past that then give up jfl


----------



## Bluepill (Feb 21, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I get matches on tinder but not the types im interested in or get no reply to messages and lol just lol at doing that cringy “simple pickup” cold approach shit. Where can I meet foids in a somewhat natural setting?
> 
> considering nightlife but im REM sleep Maxxing and gym Maxxing and don’t want to drink tons of calories just to fit in at a bar or club.


Linkedin.


----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Feb 21, 2020)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Tinder or die bro.
> Thats why im dying rn


Depends where you live, I can/could get women without Tinder tbh. It's difficult on Tinder and in real life, most of the girls on Tinder are just there for the validation I believe.


ZyzzReincarnate said:


> highschool is best place and if ur already past that then give up jfl


Never went to highschool, I was homeschooled, so flawed logic since I'm still able to slay (or was).


----------



## Usum (Feb 21, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either


I cold approached the now wife of my bro (nightclub) when I was 19.
I think he still resents me for this instead of thanking me.
I literally served him his wife on a plateau... and said to him after I introduced ourselves for 5 minutes :"OK bro, I will not fuck her. Go for it."

EDIT : She was 6.5 PSL 18yo and I had to get the 5PSL  which I did not want to fuck so that bitch tried to ruin my bro's approach.


----------



## honky (Feb 22, 2020)

Wait for the clubs to close and then stalk your prey.


----------



## Bechadish (Feb 22, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> Tinder has destroyed a whole generation


couldn't have said it better ! 
I mirin your reflection, but the worst is still to happen : it will destroy every next generation.


Usum said:


> I cold approached the now wife of my bro (nightclub) when I was 19.
> I think he still resents me for this instead of thanking me.
> I literally served him his wife on a plateau... and said to him after I introduced ourselves for 5 minutes :"OK bro, I will not fuck her. Go for it."
> 
> EDIT : She was 6.5 PSL 18yo and I had to get the 5PSL  which I did not want to fuck so that bitch tried to ruin my bro's approach.


jfl mirin low inhibition


----------



## Luke LLL (Feb 22, 2020)

Working at a church, childcare center, or something like that. Or at a collage.


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 22, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> I disagree because it is changing from chad only to giga chad only in 2020


I just read your sig
You need to get off social media for good man, one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 23, 2020)

Forget about free to play women. They're all pay to win. 

Just moneymaxx and get all the escorts you want. Also surgerymaxx to tease and piss off hypergamous sluts.


----------



## chessplayercoper23 (Feb 23, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Tinder is for sex



no both options relationship and sex


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 23, 2020)

nelson said:


> Working at a church, childcare center, or something like that. Or at a collage.


Nigga aint no one trying to fuck children


----------



## Luke LLL (Feb 23, 2020)

chadpreetinthemaking said:


> Nigga aint no one trying to fuck children


Jfl. I mean to meet a counselor or something.


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Feb 23, 2020)

nelson said:


> Jfl. I mean to meet a counselor or something.


I was fucking with u bro its all good lmaoo


----------



## rydofx (Feb 23, 2020)

tylerhunter97 said:


> Cold approach is for guys with low inhibition, I don't think you can go up and talk to someone in nightlife with this mentality either


him
Chad has foids come up to him
From bservation chads just be chad and becky and stacy do anything they can to be noticed


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 23, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Linkedin.


Terrible idea. Just put your career / corporate reputation on the line for a foid theory. Jfl no thanks


----------



## Deleted member 2607 (Feb 23, 2020)

Best way to do it is to NT max. This means you have to go get involved in as many social circles as possible


----------



## john2 (Feb 23, 2020)

Peachy said:


> Forget about free to play women. They're all pay to win.
> 
> Just moneymaxx and get all the escorts you want. Also surgerymaxx to tease and piss off hypergamous sluts.


THIS

This is exactly what I will do. Thanks boyo.


----------



## I will ascend (Feb 23, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> Become good looking and this issue will solve itself.


This is the answer. 

If you look good, you can meet girls anywhere as they'll all want to be with you. And vice versa if you're ugly.


----------



## Selfahate (Feb 23, 2020)

U don't just cope with games and then kill ur self


----------



## Cretinous (Feb 23, 2020)

although I'm sure it doesnt seem this way to kids with all the shit they read on the internet about dating these days, assortative mating is still the absolute norm in just about every country.

IOW, people meet people in their local, from similar backgrounds, similar class, similar education, etc. So, you meet women the same place men have always met women: work, social activities (sports and so on), religion, social circle (hey such and such is single let me introduce you...) in that order. Normally the last one would be the first, but you kids these days have pitiful social circles and the women in your social circles- if any - are totally self obsessed so that doesn't happen anymore. But it used to


----------



## Hepatologyscribe (Feb 24, 2020)

*A sex slav auction.*


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 25, 2020)

Install couchsurfing app and use hangout option..This is like Tinder with less competition..
I fucked a Polish 17 years and a Chinese tourist (I am 36) with couchsurfing in 2019..my only two lays that year.
But the 17 yo Polish JB counts like 10 foids...my god she was tight and freeky.
In case you are wondering, 17 is legal in the EU


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 25, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> Install couchsurfing app and use hangout option..This is like Tinder with less competition..
> I fucked a Polish 17 years and a Chinese tourist (I am 36) with couchsurfing in 2019..my only two lays that year.
> But the 17 yo Polish JB counts like 10 foids...my god she was tight and freeky.
> In case you are wondering, 17 is legal in the EU


fuuarrk I need to get my own place


----------



## Enlil (Feb 25, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> fuuarrk I need to get my own place


ur truecel like me bro. no hope


----------



## Vitruvian (Feb 25, 2020)

Night life


----------



## .👽. (Feb 25, 2020)

Enlil said:


> ur truecel like me bro. no hope


U a truecel? Wasnt it you that got some tinder Matches?


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 25, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> fuuarrk I need to get my own place


That should be one of you first todo list this year..
a foid can't take a guy seriously when he doesn't have his own place..


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 25, 2020)

Enlil said:


> ur truecel like me bro. no hope


get on hrt and i'll date you bro


----------



## Enlil (Feb 25, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> get on hrt and i'll date you bro


wow u want my bbc? i feel flattered ngl ded srs


----------



## elfmaxx (Feb 25, 2020)

Enlil said:


> wow u want my bbc? i feel flattered ngl ded srs


aren't you that lil twink?

you'd have much better success with girls if you became a lesbian tranny, real talk.


----------



## .👽. (Feb 25, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> aren't you that lil twink?
> 
> you'd have much better success with girls if you became a lesbian tranny, real talk.


Lesbianmax bro


----------



## Bibbysoka (Feb 25, 2020)

Get a few friends that are cool and not fucking weird and go to bars in college towns.


----------



## xico32 (Feb 25, 2020)

Nightlife is actually really Easy. There a plenty of girls with uglycels there. Otherwise get a bigger social circle.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 25, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> Install couchsurfing app and use hangout option..This is like Tinder with less competition..
> I fucked a Polish 17 years and a Chinese tourist (I am 36) with couchsurfing in 2019..my only two lays that year.
> But the 17 yo Polish JB counts like 10 foids...my god she was tight and freeky.
> In case you are wondering, 17 is legal in the EU


lol tell the story and advise


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> lol tell the story and advise



The Polish chick was visiting my city and she has booked only 1 night for a Hotel..
We were supposed to meet at a couchsurfing meeting with a lot of other people but only one Korean incel showed up..
We went all three, me the Polish chick and the Korean incel to a club/bar..
I told the Polish chick I could host her for few nights if she wanted to see the city..because she didn't see the nice corners of the city..
Next day she messaged me..took her to another club...she went back with me home as for couchsurfers. I have spent the two next days banging her raw dogg...basically I did everything to her and she loved it rough.

True story.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 25, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> The Polish chick was visiting my city and she has booked only 1 night for a Hotel..
> We were supposed to meet at a couchsurfing meeting with a lot of other people but only one Korean incel showed up..
> We went all three, me the Polish chick and the Korean incel to a club/bar..
> I told the Polish chick I could host her for few nights if she wanted to see the city..because she didn't see the nice corners of the city..
> ...


holy shit, so it was close to social circle game, whats your rank, nationality and what city do u live in?

mirin,
able to dm pics of 17yo?


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> holy shit, so it was close to social circle game, whats your rank, nationality and what city do u live in?
> 
> mirin,
> able to dm pics of 17yo?





Spoiler












Her face is okayish but you should see her body and that ass..my god Teens are the best.
social circle is good..and couhcsurfing is a great niche I have been saying this for many years..

She want to Travel with me to Asia this summer..she will turn 18. I will bang the shit out of her and I will basically use her a a sex toy

I am Arab, 36 with decent body


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 25, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit
sluts slutting with arab men theory proven
you should come to EE and slay more
these bitches starve for arabs
you must look high-class + dark, but not tooo ethnic (good thick stubble+longer hair) imho


----------



## theA_rab (Feb 25, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> holy shit
> sluts slutting with arab men theory proven
> you should come to EE and slay more
> these bitches starve for arabs
> you must look high-class + dark, but not tooo ethnic (good thick stubble+longer hair) imho


I am Arab but a poorcel..
I just got lucky..Just be first theory, just be at the right place at the right time theory..
And you can't achive that by rotting at your place...but you have to go out, socialize and you will get lucky eventually.
I have good results in EE

Posted on rate me before..so I dunno, some people told I look hight T but I am not that good looking


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Feb 25, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> I am Arab but a poorcel..
> I just got lucky..Just be first theory, *just be at the right place at the right time theory..*
> And you can't achive that by rotting at your place...but you have to go out, *socialize and you will get lucky eventually.*
> I have good results in EE


agree, I was approached and kissed by... 17 yo last year in a club

bitch you f wanted to experience adventure and arabic dick

you dont have to spend millions in EE
just run arabcel game and pretend to be not rich but above average
EEcels are poorcels


----------



## eduardkoopman (Feb 25, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> doing that cringy “simple pickup” cold approach shit. Where can I meet foids in a somewhat natural setting?


Cold approaching in day time. Got a bad reputation. Because, of autistic pua shit, and youngster doing crazy shit on youtube and stuff to show off.

Hence. it got labbeled as a not natural setting.

But the daytime, can imo be a pretty natural-ish type of setting. If done in the social/talkative type of person style of way.
Then it's just the friendly dude, whom is in a good mood way.
In this country-ish town where I life it's with the old folks, plentiful times kinda common to be talkative maxxing. And people are often okay and happy with it, to have chit chat. Now imagine if you look pretty decent or good/attractive ; this is a good way to meet extra new women. At worst, you'll be seen as that social dude.

For example.
Like how this dude in Hobo clothes, does it a bit. It's 100% friendly, and overall cool. I don't see anything overly unnatrual or awkward about it. Plenty people, like a small chat/banter.


----------



## Patient A (Feb 26, 2020)

RudyRude said:


> Tinder has destroyed a whole generation


I thought that was Scott Pilgrim


----------



## .👽. (Feb 26, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> holy shit
> sluts slutting with arab men theory proven
> you should come to EE and slay more
> these bitches starve for arabs
> you must look high-class + dark, but not tooo ethnic (good thick stubble+longer hair) imho


The arab is good looking. Dont trust him😂


----------



## Patient A (Feb 26, 2020)

theA_rab said:


> The Polish chick was visiting my city and she has booked only 1 night for a Hotel..
> We were supposed to meet at a couchsurfing meeting with a lot of other people but only one Korean incel showed up..
> We went all three, me the Polish chick and the Korean incel to a club/bar..
> I told the Polish chick I could host her for few nights if she wanted to see the city..because she didn't see the nice corners of the city..
> ...


Imagine not being a loser...


----------



## SpearOfOrion (Feb 26, 2020)

College parties and dance clubs. Very easy to fuck a foid or at the very least make out with them.


----------

